# My Frog is Acting Really Wierd...



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Ok today my leuc was perfectly fine and then when i got home from taking care of some errands i saw my frog laying spred out in his water dish. i didnt want him in it because it was really filthy. so then i scuted him rite out of the water and i noticed that he seemed a little weak. usually when i feed him he hops like lightning in the cocohut to hide,now it seemed like he didnt care. now he is all curled up by the water dish and not in it! is this normal? it probly is, and im just frekking out but it was just really wierd i have never seen him do that! So if any of you can give me some advice that would be awesome!


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

How are your humidity levels in the tank? How are you supplimenting the frogs diet? Any calcium/vitamins? Are these potentially expired?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Shane,

It is usually not a very good sign when the frog appears lisltess, especially near water. If he is with other frogs you should take him out and put him in a seperate container like a sterlite shoebox with damp paper towel on bottom, and some plant cutting or leaf litter for cover. 

You may also want to provide more info like age, how long you have owned, what your tank is like, temps, humidity and perhaps someone will have more ideas.

Best of luck
Sally


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

If he's in/next to your water bowl the whole time it sounds like it might be a humidity problem.

Have you seen him eating lately? I've seen stress cause a lack of appetite, so next time you feed him make sure he's eating.

As has been mentioned before, temp, supplements, etc. should be given for more accurate help.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

well my temps usually stay around in the 70's and humidity is usually around 80-100 all the time. i usually never have a problem with temp or humidity. and yes i always suppliment my frogs and no it isnt expired.

Any other ideas? ive noticed that when he sometimes eats too much be comes bloated and he doesnt "poo" if u kno what i mean and he just says still and waits it out. after that hes fine. Do you guys think that he is using water to break it up?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Could be parasites. You should quarantine the frog and contact Dr. Frye at: Frye Brothers' Frogs and maybe do a fecal if you can.


----------



## Frogboffer (Apr 22, 2009)

When I am told it is time to take a fecal sample of one of my frogs it means that it is time for Froggy Heaven


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, If you have a fairly large collection you could always get a "first Aid Kit" check out the thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/9973-froggy-first-aid-kit.html



Frogboffer said:


> When I am told it is time to take a fecal sample of one of my frogs it means that it is time for Froggy Heaven


----------



## Frogboffer (Apr 22, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Well, If you have a fairly large collection you could always get a "first Aid Kit" check out the thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/9973-froggy-first-aid-kit.html


Is that code for empty tuna can stuck in the dumpster?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Frogboffer said:


> Is that code for empty tuna can stuck in the dumpster?


Great first couple posts!

Way to go


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Frogboffer said:


> Is that code for empty tuna can stuck in the dumpster?


Hey

This guys very concerned about his Leuc!! For all we know he could be 12 years old. 

Glenn & Laura


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry we can't help Shane but some others have allready given good advise. We don't have enough experience yet.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

How old is the frog?

Can you post a pic?....a pic is really helpful.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by this but I'm trying to help a frogger out. there is a time and place for humor and it's not acceptable when someone is in need of help.



Frogboffer said:


> Is that code for empty tuna can stuck in the dumpster?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Frogboffer said:


> Is that code for empty tuna can stuck in the dumpster?


I don't mean to sound rude but you're really not bringing anything constructive to this thread. The purpose of the thread is to help the poster find out what it wrong with his frog, and provide treatment, allowing the frog in question to live a long and healthy life. No literal or figurative interpretation of your comment is helpful or "on topic".




dartboi101 said:


> well my temps usually stay around in the 70's and humidity is usually around 80-100 all the time. i usually never have a problem with temp or humidity. and yes i always suppliment my frogs and no it isnt expired.
> 
> Any other ideas? ive noticed that when he sometimes eats too much be comes bloated and he doesnt "poo" if u kno what i mean and he just says still and waits it out. after that hes fine. Do you guys think that he is using water to break it up?


I agree with others that it could be parasites, but it also seems logical that your frog might be trying to break up constipation by soaking up water. If you haven't contacted Dr. Frye then I'd suggest shooting him an email with a couple of decent pics and all of your info on the frogs behavior, the tank temps, humidity, and your feeding/supplementing schedule. He'll also supply you with any of the medications you might need to treat your leuc. Good luck and good health to your frog .


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

As correctly suggested, send fecals to DR. Frye. Although it is debated heavily, I use the "shotgun" approach and do a 4 day run of Panacur once a month. This problem you have sounds like parasites as mentioned earlier. Hope the little fella gets better.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Also besides the age, you have not let us know what animals if any the luec is housed with.... and please just ignore tunaman.


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

Last edited by frogfreak; Today at 06:50 PM. Reason: Lost my temper- SORRY.

LOL, you just said what many of us were thinking.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

paulrust said:


> Last edited by frogfreak; Today at 06:50 PM. Reason: Lost my temper- SORRY.
> 
> LOL, you just said what many of us were thinking.


Maybe- but it's still not acceptable. We really enjoy DB and if someone wrote that in our direction We'd sut ur down!


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

I seriously doubt that you would be so rude and inconsiderate as to deserve a response like that. I didn't mean to hijack this thread, hope the little guy gets help.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

How's your frog doing Shane?


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

ok here are some pic, they are very crappy but please bear with me. lol
Here is a grow out tank and yes it is crappy.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Shane,

Tank looks decent except it needs more plantings / hides.

The frog is likely feeling a little exposed and despite the coco hut...it needs more security.

A couple leaves would be good.....or another plant that it can totally hide behind or under.

Thats a small frog but it looks like it has good size and appears healthy.


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful leuc. I agree with Phil, it looks healthy and fat. Back to basics, get fecals done to be sure he isn't suffering a huge parasite load and go from there.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

We're no experts! We find the more hiding spots our frogs have the more we are likely to see them because they feel secure. Does that make sense? Your frog looks healthy to us.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

here some pixs, they suckk so bear with mee.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

thanks soo much for all of your advice. but i dont understand how to get the fecals done. can anyone help explain to me what it is and how it is done? and is it expensive?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...ng-sending-fecals-examination.html#post328286


Here's another consideration...

Kinda like "Frog help desk " stuff...

Up your temperature by a few degrees if you can and try for steady temperatures and no big drop at night. A few degrees drop at night is ok, just nothing like 10 or 15 degrees.

Try for a steady 78% F. A top light usually is enough to bring the temps up nicely. 

Make sure the viv is not on a windowsill or any other draft area.

Keep us updated.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Frogboffer said:


> Is that code for empty tuna can stuck in the dumpster?


Sorry if it seems mean but I really that this was funny. I understand we are trying to help this kid here but I would have laughed just as hard if it was my frog. . . .


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that a screen top? if it is is it covered? IE: with a piece of glass or something to keep up the humidity. The type of humidistat you have are not the most accurate. It will read 100% humidity days after if you pull it out of the tank.


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

Mikembo said:


> Is that a screen top? if it is is it covered? IE: with a piece of glass or something to keep up the humidity. The type of humidistat you have are not the most accurate. It will read 100% humidity days after if you pull it out of the tank.


Looks like cracked glass over the screen.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

well it the screen is covered. and yes it is broken glas it had broke when the temps. got too high.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

We've looked at your pics several times and it looks like your frog might be using the dish as cover? Why don't you try some leaf litter and see if the behavior changes.Stress?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Stress will lead to the frog soaking but if you say it is bloated and going "poo" infrequently than you should still get that fecal done.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

ok. so where can i get leaf litter? and its really wierd still cuz my frog has never acted this way i have had him since october and he seems like he likes being out in the open and he has never acted like this. he is always energetic.can stress be starting a year after i have gotten him?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Stress will lead to the frog soaking but if you say it is bloated and going "poo" infrequently than you should still get that fecal done.


This is really good advice Shane. As far as leaf litter goes you can buy it from a sponsor or collect it from from the wild. If you collect from the wild just make sure you boil it for a while and make sure you're colllecting from an area that isn't treated with any pesticides. Oaks work well.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

There are a couple of sponsors that sell leaf litter close to you. There is Jungle Box: Supplies and https://evolvstlldartfrogs.com/Supplies.html


----------



## Frogboffer (Apr 22, 2009)

laylow said:


> Sorry if it seems mean but I really that this was funny. I understand we are trying to help this kid here but I would have laughed just as hard if it was my frog. . . .


Someone with a sense of humor, jeez!


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

Just an opinion but the tank looked really "wet" to me, this coupled with a "dirty water dish" is a great way of having bacterial infections develop. This may not be the problem now but can lead to problems in the future...............


----------

